# Latest post vs first unread



## coffeejo (28 Apr 2011)

Maybe it's just the subject matter of the Tea thread, but for a while now, it's been misbehaving.

Whenever I click the link for it, it takes me to the last post, not the last unread one, as per every other thread on the forum.

I've logged out and back in, marked everything as read, cleared my cache, cookies and browsing history...

I am mystified.

Is it just me?


----------



## Shaun (28 Apr 2011)

Just to clarify, are you click the thread title - or the small orange marker (for last unread)?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## coffeejo (28 Apr 2011)

Both / either. On all other threads, both the title and the official marker take me to the last unread post.


----------



## Shaun (28 Apr 2011)

Okay, just give this a go and let me know if it starts behaving any better:

Scroll to the bottom of the page, and click the "Delete My Cookies" link (which specifically removes your CC cookie).

Then log back in to CC (which creates a brand new cookie).

Then try a few unread threads and see if they behave as you would normally expect, or whether they're just as bonkers as they are now?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## coffeejo (28 Apr 2011)

So far, so good, just waiting for someone to post in the Tea thread since that the buggy one


----------



## Shaun (28 Apr 2011)

coffeejo said:


> So far, so good, just waiting for someone to post in the Tea thread since that the buggy one



<Grabs some popcorn and a large fizzy drink>

Let me know how it goes ...


----------



## Norm (28 Apr 2011)

Ironic that anyone would need to delete cookies to sort out the tea thread, but...


coffeejo said:


> ...just waiting for someone to post in the Tea thread


... I can't imagine you'd need to wait very long.


----------



## coffeejo (28 Apr 2011)

Norm said:


> Ironic that anyone would need to delete cookies to sort out the tea thread


----------



## coffeejo (28 Apr 2011)

Alas, it's still doing it....


----------



## Shaun (29 Apr 2011)

coffeejo said:


> Alas, it's still doing it....



DANG!!!

I'll try to have a look at this over the weekend for you.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## coffeejo (29 Apr 2011)

Sorry!


----------



## potsy (29 Apr 2011)

Maybe the Tea thread is showing it's disapproval of your username Jo 

I still find this happening though, today I clicked on the 'photo challenge' thread, not read it for a while and it took me to the last page despite there being another post from today on the previous page


----------



## coffeejo (29 Apr 2011)

It's not just me!!!!


----------



## Shaun (30 Apr 2011)

I'll put in a support request and see what IPS can do to help us fix it.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

